# Be careful out there



## .Mike (Jan 17, 2018)

My wife shared this video with me this morning. 

https://youtu.be/vhsYPVEinBE?t=16s

Now there is a good reminder to be heads-up at all times.

Be careful out there!


----------



## okgene (Jan 17, 2018)

.Mike said:


> My wife shared this video with me this morning.
> 
> https://youtu.be/vhsYPVEinBE?t=16s
> 
> ...



That is scary!


----------



## richg99 (Jan 17, 2018)

Yep. I also shared it on Facebook. Why I wear my PFD at all times, too.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 17, 2018)

Yikes! Those guys are lucky. 

Sometimes the wake board guys are so focused on what is behind them you wonder if they will see you in time.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 17, 2018)

When you read the "rest of the story" (below) you can only wonder. 

The cabin cruiser driver was age 75; and admitted he couldn't see over the windshield because he had to sit down all of the time (he uses a handicap cart on land).

His son-in-law said he was using his cell phone much of the time and the son in law had warned him earlier in the day. 

Oh, and the driver said that "no one was injured". No thanks to him!

https://www.foxnews.com/great-outdoors/2018/01/17/fisherman-who-jumped-into-river-to-avoid-oncoming-motorboat-sues-helmsman.html


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jan 17, 2018)

Had a similar situation happen to me.

We were sitting still on the river, putting away ski stuff in our Ski Nautique.

A teenager in another boat got his GF up on water skiis for the 1st time & was watching her & not looking fwd at all.

By the time we figured out no one was home it was to late to move.

My wife & I hit the floor.

Our extended pylon saved our lives - the other boat hit us head on but then bounced off due to the pylon cable.

I can still remember laying there thinking how much that prop is going to hurt.

Got a good insurance settlement & fixed the boat, good as new.

Never take your eye off the traffic!


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 17, 2018)

"..... denies the allegations and told investigators he couldn’t see over the dash of his boat because he was sitting down. "

Does the guy think this is a valid excuse? This is insane!

Stories like this and _CRScooter's_ experience make me glad for California's new boat operator licensing law. It isn't rigorous, but at least might help some be better boaters. 

It isn't just the jet skis & wake boarders. When I see a boat ahead of me trolling, anchored, drifting, or even with a fish on, I will give it a pretty wide berth. If that isn’t possible, I slow down until I am past it. It just seems like the right thing to do, doesn't it. One thing I notice on one of the lakes I frequent is you really have to watch out for those glittery bass boats. Those guys aim the boat at a spot on the far shore and boy oh boy you better not be in the direct line of travel. They could care less about running right by you at wide-open throttle, even when you have a fish on. I guess if you own a glittery fiberglass boat with a huge outboard the Golden Rule doesn’t apply to you. I lump these guys in with the rest of the lake lice.

Edit: I mean just the bad apples, of course.


----------



## SeaFaring (Jan 17, 2018)

You should not operate a boat if you can’t maintain a proper look-out. I’m a big believer in handicapped accessibility. But he should have an adjustable helm seat to get his field of view where it needs to be or else stay off the helm. 

Hopefully his insurance makes his victims whole and then drops him. Of course he’d probably still use the thing and his next victims would be SOL. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## water bouy (Jan 17, 2018)

Wow. It would have been their word against his if not for the cameras.


----------



## SeaFaring (Jan 17, 2018)

water bouy said:


> Wow. It would have been their word against his if not for the cameras.



The crushed fishing boat is also good evidence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## water bouy (Jan 17, 2018)

The driver could have said they were moving or any number of other things.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 17, 2018)

water bouy said:


> The driver could have said they were moving or any number of other things.




Yeah, the other driver kind of shot himself in the foot. Reminds me of the old Perry Mason show when the guilty guy would jump up at the end and admit everything.


----------



## GTS225 (Jan 18, 2018)

Ya know, had that happened to me, I might be just crazy enough to find out where the guy lives, and ensure that he never has another boat any longer than a week. :x 

Roger


----------



## Bob9863 (Jan 19, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> Yikes! Those guys are lucky.
> 
> Sometimes the wake board guys are so focused on what is behind them you wonder if they will see you in time.



My local lake is a hotspot for wake boards and racing bosts, bloody dangerous lot at times.
I prefer to fish the snags and forests if dead treas where they avoid.
I've seen them cut off jet ski's while towing someone which has nearly resulted in their rider catching a jet ski with their teeth a few times.

The world is full of idiots and you always have to watch out for them.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 21, 2018)

Bob9863 said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > Yikes! Those guys are lucky.
> ...




We affectionately refer to them as Lake Lice.


----------

